# Pequeno projecto com Davis Vantage Vue



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

Boas.

Sou novo nestas andanças de meteorologia e sou apenas um curioso, mas por "culpa" deste fórum comecei a interessar-me.

Já estive a pesquisar e estou a pensar em adquirir a estação *Davis Vantage Vue*. Pelo que li é uma boa estação, é compacta e de instalação fácil. Vou encomendar desta loja: http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_231

A instalação vai ser feita no telhado de uma vivenda e sem obstáculos em redor. (depois coloco fotos) 
O local da instalação é numa pequena aldeia chamada Rio Bom, concelho de Valpaços (distrito de Vila Real para quem não conhece ), ficando a uma altitude de cerca de 870m, na Serra da Padrela.

Uma pergunta: estas estações amadoras aguentam bem e dão leituras fiáveis mesmo em dias de neve, porque nesta região é coisa que não falta... 

Numa primeira fase a estação vai estar offline, apenas para leitura pessoal, mas mais tarde queria mandar os dados para a net. Por isso gostava de saber se preciso de aquirir também o *WeatherLink USB for Windows* para esse efeito. A ideia é colocar os dados na net (a criação de um site também) sem a necessidade de ter um pc ligado 24/7, para isso a ligação USB vai servir? O local já tem ADSL e um router...

Se precisarem de algum esclarecimento adicional é só pedir!

Espero pela vossa opinião e ajuda!...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

bartotaveira disse:


> Uma pergunta: estas estações amadoras aguentam bem e dão leituras fiáveis mesmo em dias de neve, porque nesta região é coisa que não falta...



Desde que isoles bem a pilha e deixes a tampa bem fechada, os dados não são afectados de forma alguma. Estas estações são uma boa escolha, apesar de serem inferiores às Vantage Pro2 por terem uma menor qualidade de construção nos módulos e uma resolução de dados um pouco menor.



bartotaveira disse:


> A ideia é colocar os dados na net (a criação de um site também) sem a necessidade de ter um pc ligado 24/7, para isso a ligação USB vai servir? O local já tem ADSL e um router...



Tens de ter semrpe o Weatherlink para servir de interface entre a estação e o PC. De forma alguma podes fazer ligação directa da estação ao router sem passar pelo Weatherlink e um PC. A menos que seja um Weatherlink IP, mas não compensa por ser mais do dobro do preço e não permitir enviar dados para um conjunto ainda considerável de sites/alojamentos.

Recapitulando, a estação terá de ter interface com o Weatherlink e este com o PC, que terá de ficar ligado. Ou então, em lugar do PC, podes colocar uma pequena estação de trabalho ou um mini-servidor, mas terá de ter sempre uma interface entre o Weatherlink em si e o router e terá de estar permanentemente ligado.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

A Davis Vantage 2 tem a vantagem de poderes por um "aquecedor" para o pluviometro. Assim conta a precipitação nos dias que neva.

http://www.archertradingpost.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27

Sem o aquecedor conta a precipitação de neve quando esta começa a derreter.

Como já disse o Daniel, com datalogger USB precisas sempre de PC. Existem agora aqueles mini-pc's que consomem pouca energia, são mais baratos e chegam para o serviço. O Datalogger IP tem como vantagem, teres o pc que recolhe os dados para o weatherlink noutro qualquer local que tenhas ligação à net.


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

Que bela zona para uma estação!


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Boas.


Desde já agradeço as respostas!


Como esta vai ser a minha primeira experiência no mundo da meteorologia não queria exagerar nos gastos. E, embora a Vantage Pro2 seja mais precisa e tenha mais qualidade, vou optar pela Vantage Vue pelo facto de ser mais fácil de instalar e por ser mais barata, é claro!  E posso pensar em liga-la a um media-center que tenho por cá.


Como vocês dizem que preciso do Weatherlink USB para colocar os dados online, o melhor é mandar vir já, visto que fica cerca de 60€ mais caro se mandar vir à parte...

Quando tiver cá o material coloco umas fotos e se precisar de ajuda já sei onde procurar! 


Fiquem bem.



P.S. Estive a vasculhar aqui pelo fórum os dados dos nevões de 2009 e não encontrei dados parecidos com aqui da minha terra:
Em 20 e tais de Dezembro de 2009 (tenho que procurar nas fotos a data exacta) tivemos uma acumulação de 23cm de neve!
Também em Dezembro tivemos um dia com mínima de -10ºC e máxima de -1,5ºC, medidos por sensores de automóveis. Por isso acho que uma pequena estação aqui daria para observar com mais rigor estes extremos.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2010 às 10:19)

bartotaveira disse:


> Também em Dezembro tivemos um dia com mínima de -10ºC e máxima de -1,5ºC, medidos por sensores de automóveis. Por isso acho que uma pequena estação aqui daria para observar com mais rigor estes extremos.



Sem dúvida! É de louvar o teu investimento e por cá ficamos a aguardar a tua colaboração.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

Boas.

Estou à espera da minha estação, que deve chegar na sexta-feira.  E entretanto estou a preparar o local de instalação.

Só que agora a instalação não vai ser no local que tinha indicado, que era a casa dos meus a 870m. Vai ser no local onde eu moro, a 5km e a 770m de altitude, é pena, mas como não vou a casa dos meus pais todos os dias, ia ser complicado resolver algum problema que surgisse, ainda mais porque estou a pensar em colocar os dados online...


A instalação vai ser feita no telhado de um pequeno prédio de 2 andares a cerca de 15m do chão. Acham que a leitura de temperaturas vai ser afectada por esta altitude? Se sim as temperatura vão ter erro positivo ou negativo?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

bartotaveira disse:


> A instalação vai ser feita no telhado de um pequeno prédio de 2 andares a cerca de 15m do chão. Acham que a leitura de temperaturas vai ser afectada por esta altitude? Se sim as temperatura vão ter erro positivo ou negativo?



Em relação ao standart de 1,5 a 2,0m os desvios vão ser tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas. As máximas vão ter leituras mais baixas e as mínimas leituras mais elevadas.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Em relação ao standart de 1,5 a 2,0m os desvios vão ser tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas. As máximas vão ter leituras mais baixas e as mínimas leituras mais elevadas.




Os desvios serão de que valor? Tipo 1ºC ou mais do que isso?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

Boas.

No último sábado estive a fazer a montagem da minha estação. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos. Comentem e digam se preciso fazer alguma mudança:


*NORTE*







*SUL*







*ESTE*







*OESTE*






A estação ficou 1,75m mais acima do que o porto mais alto do telhado, e está a cerca de 13m acima do solo.

Comentem! 


Fiquem bem!


----------



## zejorge (15 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Olá boa noite

Antes de mais os meus parabéns pela aquisição que fez e a localização que tem para a estação.
Eu quanto a condições de localização, são também óptimas, faltam-me apenas neste momento as outras condições (€€€€).....mas um dia será.
Gostaria me informasse duas coisas: 1 - Quanto tempo demorou a entrega 2 - Os catalogos que acompanham a estação, em que idiomas vem escrito.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 19:35)

bartotaveira disse:


> Os desvios serão de que valor? Tipo 1ºC ou mais do que isso?



Sim, por volta desse valor. As mínimas vão ficar cerca de 1 ºC mais altas em noites de céu limpo e as máximas ficam umas décimas mais baixas do que se estivesse instalada ao nível do solo. Mas muitos de nós enfrentamos essa realidade todos os dias nas nossas instalações. Não podia ser de outra forma.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

A instalação está excelente, quer em termos de altura em relação ao telhado, quer no aspecto do afastamento de paredes e outros obstáculos.

Tem apenas atenção para que o mastro nunca abane.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

Muito boa a instalação .

Como o Daniel referiu, só tens que ter cuidado para o mastro não abanar muito quando está vento forte. Corta nos valores das rajadas máximas e pode tipo beber redbull e ganhar asas .

Se puderes reforçar a segurança do mastro, tanto melhor.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa noite
> 
> Antes de mais os meus parabéns pela aquisição que fez e a localização que tem para a estação.
> Eu quanto a condições de localização, são também óptimas, faltam-me apenas neste momento as outras condições (€€€€).....mas um dia será.
> ...




Boas.

A estação encomendei de uma loja espanhola de Barcelona: Nautic21.

Encomendei numa sexta-feira ,paguei imediatamente com cartão de crédito (mbnet), e na sexta-feira seguinte chegou, demorou exactamente uma semana, correndo tudo dentro da normalidade.
Logo no sábado montei! 

Fique bem.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 20:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A instalação está excelente, quer em termos de altura em relação ao telhado, quer no aspecto do afastamento de paredes e outros obstáculos.
> 
> Tem apenas atenção para que o mastro nunca abane.






			
				HotSpot disse:
			
		

> Muito boa a instalação .
> 
> Como o Daniel referiu, só tens que ter cuidado para o mastro não abanar muito quando está vento forte. Corta nos valores das rajadas máximas e pode tipo beber redbull e ganhar asas .
> 
> Se puderes reforçar a segurança do mastro, tanto melhor.




Obrigado! 

A instalação foi bastante demorada, todo o dia de sábado até não se ver, quando desci do telhado já não tinha luz... Mas o que demorou esse tempo todo foi arranjar o tubo, prepara-lo e fixar no local.

Penso que o mastro não vai abanar demasiado, é um tubo galvanizado do mais forte com 5cm de diâmetro e 3,80m de comprimento e a fixação está boa, mas vou estar atento à oscilação qundo estiver vento a sério.

Apenas tenho que voltar lá cima com um espelho para ver se ficou perfeitamente nivelada a estação, como tem a bolha por cima não consegui ver sem um espelho...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Mar 2010 às 09:59)

Boas.

Tenho uma pequena dúvida em relação à minha estação. Instalei-a dia 13 de Fevereiro e já desde o fim de semana passado (1 de Março), que tenho a informação na consola de que a bateria do transmissor está fraca. "Low battery transmiter".

Embora não tenha havido poucas horas de sol para funcionar com a energia solar, acham normal a pilha durar assim tão pouco...?

Ainda por cima não encontro a pilha (CR123A) certa para substituir.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2010 às 10:29)

Não é nada normal a pilha já estar a acabar...A pilha encontras facilmente numa loja que venda máquinas fotográficas.


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Mar 2010 às 17:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Não é nada normal a pilha já estar a acabar...A pilha encontras facilmente numa loja que venda máquinas fotográficas.



Pois... É estranho, espero que tenha sido a pilha que já vinha com pouca carga, vou substituir e ver no que dá.


Falas bem, num meio pequeno como este não é assim tão fácil encontrar! Mas amanha já vou procurar na cidade.


Fica bem.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2010 às 17:25)

Isso da pilha na minha acontece o mesmo e acontece penso eu devido aos muitos dias seguidos sem sol ou com pouco sol...experimenta deixar passar 3 ou 4 dias e a informação deverá desaparecer... a minha estação apareceu essa informação poucas semanas depois de a instalar, na altura mudei a pilha e a informação desapareceu, mas nas ultimas semanas essa informação já me apareceu por duas vezes mas acaba por desaparecer com o tempo e com a melhoria do tempo.


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (6 Abr 2010 às 04:55)

amigo, tenho uma pergunta. O abrigo meteorológico da Vue funciona bem? Ou ocorre algum aquecimento ao sol? Estou pensando em comprar uma Vue, mas quero saber se há aquecimento das máximas por conta do sol.

E o vento, é realmente 2,5 segundos o intervalo????

abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2010 às 07:23)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> amigo, tenho uma pergunta. O abrigo meteorológico da Vue funciona bem? Ou ocorre algum aquecimento ao sol? Estou pensando em comprar uma Vue, mas quero saber se há aquecimento das máximas por conta do sol.
> 
> E o vento, é realmente 2,5 segundos o intervalo????
> 
> abraço!



Olá,

Os abrigos da Davis são excepcionais a proteger os sensores da radiação, são talvez do conjunto dos melhores abrigos para estações amadoras do mercado.

Mas na Vue as actualizações do vento são, salvo erro, na casa dos 10 segundos e o número de quadrantes medidos é também inferior à Vantage Pro, embora agora não saiba o número certo. Quando tiver oportunidade logo respondo em concreto.


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (6 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

O abrigo da vantage pró 2 é bom, mas sem o FARS ocorre aquecimento, já ví em algumas que, ao sol, o sensor aquece até 2 graus.
Queria saber se o mesmo ocorre na vue. Por ser muito pequeno, o abrigo da vue parece ser mais eficiente. Não sei como é o sensor dela.

Galera que tem a vue, ajuda ai, rs!

abraços!  E Daniel, obrigado pela resposta!!!!


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (6 Abr 2010 às 18:03)

e mais uma pergunta. O vento na Vantage pró 2 tem qual intervalo de tempo? 2 segundos?

Valeeeeu!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

Tanto a PRO como a VUE actualizam o vento (velocidade e direcção) a cada 2,5 seg.

A única diferença entre as duas reside na resolução de leitura na direcção. A PRO lê dos 0 aos 360 graus com resolução de 1 grau. a VUE lê os 16 quadrantes, portanto com uma resolução de 22,5 graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> O abrigo da vantage pró 2 é bom, mas sem o FARS ocorre aquecimento, já ví em algumas que, ao sol, o sensor aquece até 2 graus.



Isso é teórico e resultou dos testes da própria Davis, em condições de sol muito forte, vento absolutamente nulo e uma temperatura ambiente superior a 43 ºC no cenário de testes. Nessas situações o desvio pode chegar a 2 ºC, mas na prática podes estar descansado pois nunca chegará certamente nem a 1 ºC, pois as condições de radiação solar extrema (UV13), a ausência total de vento (0 km/h constantes) e a temperatura acima de 43 ºC durante horas (permanentemente) serão situações muito difíceis de ocorrer, ainda para mais todas em conjunto. Daí que o erro seja quase sempre pouco significativo. É muito difícil que chegue sequer a 1 ºC, a principal diferença de um RS convencional para um FARS é que o FARS reage mais depressa às oscilações da temperatura e da humidade por forçar a entrada de ar, que entra mais rapidamente no abrigo. E se o local de instação for arejado, as diferenças serão irrisórias, mesmo que por vezes, como é lógico, estejam lá.



HotSpot disse:


> Tanto a PRO como a VUE actualizam o vento (velocidade e direcção) a cada 2,5 seg.



Desculpa o lapso. Afirmei sem certezas que era na casa dos 10 segundos, mas venho então retirar o que disse erroneamente. Na altura não tive tempo para confirmar toda a informação.


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Boas.

Desculpem, não tinha reparado nas perguntas...

Já foi tudo dito em relação à actualização da velocidade do vento, que confirmo que é em intervalos de 2,5 segundos.


Quanto aos desvios da temperatura não posso confirmar que não existem, porque não tenho outro sensor para comparar...

Mas não minha opinião o desvio não deve ser significativo e parece que o abrigo é eficaz nesse sentido.

Para exemplo a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 16.6ºC e a de ontem foi de 17.6ºC (que foi a máxima do ano), não estando longe da oficial do IM. De qualquer forma não posso ter a certeza porque as estações oficiais ficam muuuuuito longe daqui.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## joaodelai (8 Abr 2010 às 14:33)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> No último sábado estive a fazer a montagem da minha estação.
> 
> ...



Barto, esse abrigo aquece com o sol? Ele é bom?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2010 às 14:42)

A Davis, quando lançou a VUE, testou os abrigos, como diz a regra, e ficou concluído que o abrigo tinha condições para funcionar debaixo de radiação directa, apesar das suas pequenas dimensões. A sua fiabilidade é idêntica aos restantes radiation shields Davis, de ventilação passiva, havendo poucas diferenças nos desvios deste abrigo em relação aos habituais e restantes da marca.



joaodelai disse:


> Barto, esse abrigo aquece com o sol? Ele é bom?



Tal como ele disse, abaixo.



bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Desculpem, não tinha reparado nas perguntas...
> 
> ...


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Abr 2010 às 22:42)

Boas.


Hoje tive um problema com a minha estação (Davis Vantage VUE)... 

Já há dois dias que tinha a indicação "low battery transmitter" e por volta das 22:00 de hoje a consola começou a fornecer dados incorrectos, a temperatura foi de +73 até -68ºC e a humidade a 0% e por alguns minutos a consola perdeu contacto com a estação. Passado 30 minutos passou a dar dados correctos novamente, mas a mensagem de bateria fraca continua.

Acham que isto se deve apenas a ter a bateria a acabar?


Outra coisa relevante é que coloquei a estação no dia 14 de Fevereiro deste ano com uma pilha nova e já a troquei há cerca de 1 mês, não me parece normal a estação gastar duas pilhas em cerca de 2 meses e meio, ainda para mais que estes dias tem estado muito sol para usar o pequeno painel fotovoltaico da própria estação...


Pessoal, acham que devo estar preocupado?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Hoje tive um problema com a minha estação (Davis Vantage VUE)...
> ...



Deves isolar bem as pilhas e protegê-las da humidade, apertando mais a tampa do compartimento exterior das pilhas. Elimina a humidade que elas possam ter. Costuma resolver o problema.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Boas.

É só para dizer que tenho a estação a debitar dados para o Weather Underground. 

Ainda não me tinha dado ao trabalho, mas como vem aí o inverno resolvi testar, não demorei mais de 30 minutos a ligar e configurar! 

Aqui está ela:

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA90

Fiquem bem.


----------

